# Full Moon 44 hr. Halloween Snapper Trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Full Moon 44 hr. Halloween Snapper Trip

How better to celebrate Halloween than with the best of sportsmen, great food, and Florida Fishing. Join us as we celebrate the best Florida has to offer. 

than a forty four hour snapper trip deep into the heart of our Gulf of Mexico? As we board our home away from home, Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll,

our expectations are extremely high. We will be fishing a few days after the full moon. Past catches have been extremely good:

Mr. John Martin, one of the best, insist on big, lively, pin fish:

Soon beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida, will be only a distant memory:

First things first! Only the best ham, roast pork, and cheese are good enough for Chef Tammy's Cubans. Hot off the grill pressed Cuban sandwiches, served with black beans over steamed rice, is a meal fit for a king, for a Florida Fisherman:


This trip is already a big winner. And the best is yet to come. As evening approaches the heavens are on fire:

Here comes the moon:

Here comes the snapper:




Mr. Mike Swaim, fishing out of Lugoff, South Carolina, was thrilled with this nice mangrove snapper:

Jeff, that's a beauty:

Just back from Canada, Mr. Larry Miller goes to work:


The snapper are on fire. Many already have their two day possession limit of twenty, and the sun is still asleep:


Mr. Leo Smith, United States Marines, retired:

This is looking good; really good!

It's a good thing John got those big, lively, pin fish:

Talk about the beauty of nature:

Looks like Larry came back from Canada just in time:

See the amber jacks & you in January:

Snapper first and now scamp and porgy. Mike is one happy fellow:


Now there is a bad boy. Did you know it's against the law to return a lion fish to the water alive?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

One last mango before dinner. Wonder what Chef Tammy has special for us tonight?

OK!! Time to, once again, get down to some serious eating. How does this sound...Southern stile Center cut, seasoned to perfection, pork chops. steamed green beans, and Tammy's own best of the best mashed potatoes. We are in hog heaven:

What a trip! We are not the only ones that are stuffed. Night fishing was great; day, by our standards, a little on the slow side. Regardless, the entire boat limited out on mangrove snapper, and we are talking a two day limit of 20 each. That, in itself, is a tremendous catch. In addition, the Vermillion snapper & scamp grouper were also on fire.

Let's go home; home until next weekend when we do it all over again:

Now that good night's sleep was really appreciated. Sunday morning brings out the smiles; It's easy to see why:




Captain Garett Hubbard (L) is proud to hand out jack pot money for Mr. John Martin's 14.7 pound gag, and Mr. Kevin Kerbow's 5.7 mangrove snapper:


And, speaking of hog heaven, Two Guys & a hog and I have a date. Perry, Florida, I am ready:


The best of fishing, great hunting, Southern food, and beach weather twelve months out of the year. No tricks to our Florida; only fun in the sun. Join us in paradise.



Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you always get me with the pictures of the food.....


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Must admit I am kina into food also. Tammy is a real master on that grill:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Great post as usual!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It's an honor to share with you.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

For the food lovers I missed reporting on breakfast. Better late than never!


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Halloween trip*

Mr. Harbison
I have been reading your posts for quite some time now and just want to tell you how much I enjoy them. I am a captain running out of Orange Beach Alabama. Your pics and attention to details that fisherpeople can understand is great.
Keep the reports coming and enjoy it like I know you do.
Thanks
Captain Mike Lilly


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you Captain so much. Your kind words and thoughts mean more to me than you will ever know. I am a Florida native who really appreciates what our great state has to offer. I love to share what I feel so fortunate to be part of. 
Please take a look at my newest report from 11/6...'This is our Florida.' We love to have ladies fishing with us. This was Cynthia's first overnight trip; she had a blast!

Best to one and all in Northern Florida as well as all over our great country. 
Bob H.


----------

